# christmas ps3.....need help



## 123loomis (Feb 4, 2010)

i got a new ps3 for are home theater for christmas. i am new to the whole ps3 seen i have a couple of questions i hope someone can answer for me.1 is i noticed right off that it would click on my reciever alot more than just a regular blu ray player is this normal.2 its not showing any kind of dolby or plx2 or any of the others its hooked up hdmi all it s saying on the display is pcm multichannel wheres dolby or any of the others......thanks


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello William,

To answer your first question yes it's normal for it to go through all the switching, and for your second question yes it's normal for the main screen to be in multichannel vs Dolby, DTS etc...

I will assume you have a new Slim model of PS3 it would be odd if it was in multichannel when you are playing a game or movie if that's the case than you would have to change the audio to bitstream when using HDMI to get Dolby, DTS etc.. to light up.


----------

